# WHAT DO YOU LOOK LIKE Diaper Mamas!!!???



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

I think everyone should post a picture of themselves!! I think it would be fun to finally match a name & a face!!!
Who wants to play??
I gota figure out how to post a link & then I'll be back with a picture!!!
COME ON MAMAS!!!! Let's show our faces!!


----------



## michray (Aug 11, 2003)

Im game... where do we wanna post these pics?


----------



## Jachut (Jun 10, 2003)

Hmmm, Im tall, very thin yet curvaceous, with long long blonde hair, lovely brown skin and perfect pert bosoms.

What, you want to see my picture? You dont believe me?


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

I think we need to have a link n our posts to make it easy....I am gonna try it here in a few minutes....


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

http://www.classmates.com/cmo/user/p...egId=201259081
I am testing here...probably won't work!!


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

64 views & no pics....COME ON!! Don't be shy!!!


----------



## michray (Aug 11, 2003)

LOL, Stacey~ you may have to keep bumping this until tomorrow! I need to upload one somewhere where people dont have to log in. I cant use my server, since I dont think I can post my website name!

You know it, of course..but noone else does


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

hmmm... we did this a while back. let me see if I can find the link...


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

I missed it first time around & there are ALOT of newbies....


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

Well, I can't find it, so go ahead and post, mamas.

You'll find me here:

http://i.xanga.com/pamelamama/t/deadarm.jpg

xoxo pam


----------



## *~*SewHappyNow*~* (Sep 25, 2002)

Me


----------



## 15yrsbetweenboys (Aug 11, 2003)

http://tinyurl.com/224ee

Here are me and Harley-don't laugh
Shan:LOL


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

In my sig.


----------



## 15yrsbetweenboys (Aug 11, 2003)

Mich
Just post it to ofoto, then copy the exact location and take it to tinyurl and shrink it down-it worked for me








Shan


----------



## warneral (Feb 28, 2003)

growthspurts may be down right now but here we were at Christmas
http://www.growthspurts.com/drivee/i...6671618649.jpg


----------



## tuffykenwell (Oct 23, 2002)

Here is mine....
Picture of me and Rhys

I was in desperate need of a haircut when these pictures were taken. They are about 3 months old.

Steph


----------



## tuffykenwell (Oct 23, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by 15yrsbetweenboys_
*http://tinyurl.com/224ee

Here are me and Harley-don't laugh
Shan:LOL*
Awww...it won't let me see <pout>

Steph


----------



## 15yrsbetweenboys (Aug 11, 2003)

Duh-it worked for me because I had it cached.....................








let me work on it
shan


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

Worked for me Shanny!!
Does mine work???


----------



## 15yrsbetweenboys (Aug 11, 2003)

Staceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
No, yours didn't work for me-it asked me to sign in. BTW, did you just call me? The phone rang and rang and I found it just as the caller hung up-nursing/sleeping ds dangling from my bosom as I galloped through the house
Shan


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

here we are:
http://www.reginagirl.com/images/1128-01.jpg

love these threads!


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Look Down mine is in my siggy..... you have to click on one of the kids and go to the albums..... but that is me in there....


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

but I am tall and sexy.........LOL! :LOL


----------



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

here's me!

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/too...&.dnm=c2b0.jpg


----------



## luvmy3boyz (Nov 5, 2003)

Okay here is me....

Way back....
http://www.babiesonline.com/imagegal...F2773395%2Ejpg

and now
http://www.babiesonline.com/imagegal...F2786291%2Ejpg

hopefully this works....
if not go to
http://www.babiesonline.com/babies/b/babybrover/
they are both in the gallery


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

That is IT!!!! I am gonna learn how to use this darn computer & post pictures!!!
I love seeing you all!!!


----------



## Mom2Sailor (Sep 20, 2003)

Here's the whole fam damnly.








http://www.little-fishy.com/xmas20031.jpg


----------



## onediaperinmama (Jan 9, 2002)

Let's see... this one was a few weeks ago: http://wisemanfamily.us/weesmas.jpg


----------



## mom2noah (Oct 12, 2003)

Ok, heres mine http://tinyurl.com/2ddau


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Wow all these pics are great, but Jess, that pic of mom&babe is simply breathtaking in it's beauty... I don't think I have any dreamy pictures like that from when DS was a newborn and now I'm wishing I did! Heres me with ds, ds alone, me&DH when pregnant by the lake last summer, and me&DH on a dinner date 2 years ago.... any votes on whether I should go back to blonde (been coloring my hair brown for one year)???

ETA the link!!! duh. http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/sas...eyla/my_photos


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Angelica, I vote you should go back blonde.. you look beautiful!

Ok.. I wasn't going to post here but I will because it is fun to see pictures..

This is me in 2000 (at a lighter weight :LOL ):
http://www.growthspurts.com/images/p...3105246774.jpg

This is me giving Nathan a kiss (that's all you get to see of the current me!):
http://www.growthspurts.com/drivee/i...1288240496.jpg

And here's Nathan about 2 months ago in a Stacinator So Simple followed by him about 3 weeks ago in a Mosaic Moon:
http://www.growthspurts.com/drivee/i...9223431365.jpg
http://www.growthspurts.com/drivee/i...8422755577.jpg


----------



## jeyer (Oct 27, 2003)

I love pictures! It's so nice to see what everyone looks like. Makes it more personal.

So, here's us! The whole fam ... fuzzy kids too!

http://www.shutterfly.com/osi.jsp?i=...21b347c16e8481


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

Click the link in my sig - there are pics of me in the gallery!


----------



## michray (Aug 11, 2003)

okie dokie.. here i am

This was taken this Christmas at about 8am LOL

Lemme know if it works!


----------



## beckyj (Apr 6, 2003)

Alright..I'll bite... me and the smallest one
http://www.lucyshopechest.com/images/newcut2.jpg


----------



## KensJen (Dec 1, 2003)

Alright, here we are in September....Jonah is a huge chunky man now! :LOL

http://groups.msn.com/DaisyDoodles/k...o&PhotoID=3204

Thanks for posting photos ladies, it is fun!


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)

Me before kids

Me with dh and the kids in Aug '03


----------



## mommy2boys (Dec 31, 2002)

ok here is me in all my glory

http://www.shutterfly.com/osi.jsp?i=...21b347be7bc433


----------



## Cassandra M. (Aug 3, 2003)

Here I am when Karina was about 5 days old:
http://www.militantbreastfeedingcult...inaandMom.html


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by 15yrsbetweenboys_
*Staceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
No, yours didn't work for me-it asked me to sign in. BTW, did you just call me? The phone rang and rang and I found it just as the caller hung up-nursing/sleeping ds dangling from my bosom as I galloped through the house
Shan*
:LOL :LOL :LOL
people probably wonder why every time i answer the phone it is after 3 - 4 rings and i am out of breath.

KensJen: what is that maoon sling you have??? i want one! it looks snuggly soft!

Anyways, my pics are in my sig. Me, my DH and of course my son is in all of them!


----------



## jeyer (Oct 27, 2003)

Erin- What a cool pic of your boys. Did you take that? Very artistic!

Gena - I love the bows!


----------



## mom2jack (Apr 19, 2003)

Here I am with DS this summer at Butchart Gardens (it was the end of the day).

http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/dan...&.dnm=937a.jpg

edited to fix link (hopefully).


----------



## KensJen (Dec 1, 2003)

I got my pouch here

http://www.mom-and-me-creations.com/peainpod.html

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it! Jen is closed now for custom orders, she is due any day now with her baby, but she posts some in-stock ones from time to time, join her list. And she will be back doing customs soon, I am sure. She hand dyes them in some gorgeous colors, and then you can chose the trim thread. It is my most comfortable carrier, I HIGHLY recommend it!







As you can see, Jonah likes it too!


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

mom to jack - cant see your pic


----------



## onediaperinmama (Jan 9, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Butterflymom_
*Wow all these pics are great, but Jess, that pic of mom&babe is simply breathtaking in it's beauty...*
Awww... thanks! That pic is growing on me - it was 3a.m. and I was so mad when Dh snapped it. DS was just a couple of weeks old and sleep was a distant memory of mine









*
michray* I'm rofl that you are dressed with PEARLS on at 8a.m. Christmas morning! I'm usually still in my pajamas with NO jewelry in site until at _least_ 8:30... okay more like 2p.m. :LOL


----------



## michray (Aug 11, 2003)

hehehehe... would it help to know that I had to get up at 530 to put together a toy and to take a shower before dd woke at 630? LOL and we were NOT at home! Had we been, I would have been in my pj's too!


----------



## feebeeglee (Nov 30, 2002)

nak

see my sig









love these threads


----------



## clothlovinmama (Nov 27, 2001)

this is an old one of me...before kiddos..when i was skinner









http://jacksmagicbeanstalk.wahmart.c...s/wedding1.JPG


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

Here's me







and our third "child" :LOL

Me and Bernie


----------



## mommy2boys (Dec 31, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by jeyer_
*Erin- What a cool pic of your boys. Did you take that? Very artistic!
*
Thanks, my sil took them she's trying to venture out into making a living at it.
You all are so beautiful. I love seeing what everyone looks like.


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Yeah right! Like I'm going to post my pic after all you beautiful people!


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

I figured I better post a picture of me

Kathleen
Is this me?
:LOL









Kathleen Or is this me?


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

Kathleen, that doesn't seem like the right link.


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by pamelamama_
*Kathleen, that doesn't seem like the right link.*
I was fooling around. My dh said I use to look like her when I was skinny. Kathleen Turner. But now that I am a bigger gal he does not say it anymore. She is a doll!


----------



## BowNessMonster (Mar 5, 2002)

here's one i took the other night with a borrowed camera. I've lost tonnes of weight while I was sick the last 2 weeks and am starting to look like a skeleton! DAng stress!
I made it black and white so you can't see my ghosty complexion and dark circles under the eyes








me

and dd doing "two 'love you too's" (ack! when did she get so freakin' big???)

DD


----------



## my2girlz (Oct 7, 2002)

This is me when we were at Seaworld in San Diego last February slinging Saige. http://www.mymoab.com/california/sea...s/DSCN6978.jpg

Here's the entire family in feb '03 at Wild Animal Park in San Diego.
http://www.mymoab.com/california/wil...s/DSCN7071.jpg

and at the ocean. http://www.mymoab.com/california/wil...s/DSCN7104.jpg


----------



## Kerlowyn (Mar 15, 2002)

Here is Zack and me the other day

Some of you look just like I imagined, some of you look very diffrent! All beautiful !









Photo of us


----------



## Morwenna (Oct 17, 2003)

Here's us last year....
http://www.morwenna.onestop.net/images/palmehnfam.jpg

My oldest took the picture, so he's not in it!


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

Here are my babies!!

Anna & Sophia
http://tinyurl.com/32p7v

and Henry J.
http://tinyurl.com/2cyto

This is me & my Mom & Dad celebrating Anna's Bday..me on the left
http://tinyurl.com/358wk

Here is my hubby Joe with Sophia in NYC
http://tinyurl.com/3hj6n

Thanks for playing everyone!! Keep em coming!!!


----------



## michray (Aug 11, 2003)

Guess I could show off the kiddos and dh =)

Gavin & Ella

Dh & I at our wedding (2002)


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

Us at the playground. This is a year ago. I look the same, just pregnant now.


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

Here's our family this past December.

http://www.shutterfly.com/osi.jsp?i=...21b347b2784506


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

ok ... everyone sucked me in







lol... great pictures!

Me & DH on our wedding day 4/2000

The whole family around XMAS 2001 - But I pretty much look the same, LOL. Dh and kyla don't but I do









kyla now


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

Here we are! I look mostly the same, but 35 wks pregnant now!! I'll have to get some belly shots up here!

http://www.apronstringsbabythings.com/becca.htm


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Wow, what a beautiful bunch of mamas!

Here's my family picture but here's a more recent Fiona picture.


----------



## GenomicsGirl (Jan 25, 2004)

I am pleased to introduce myself, my ds and my doggie

http://www.shutterfly.com/osi.jsp?i=...408489&notag=1

-Shan


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

I don't have any recent pics of myself - how sad is that? Anyway, this pic of me is from last summer when I was 37 weeks pg with Isabella. I threw in a couple pics of Harrison and Isabella too!








My hair is shorter now.
http://www.shutterfly.com/osi.jsp?i=...1905f4&notag=1


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Hi Mamas

Okay I didn't have a recent photo but you inspired me to:
Have my hubby take a picture of Luke & I in his new Mom and Me Creations sling!

Also to start a photo album under yahoo.....cut and paste the link below in my signature line......that was the best I could do ;(
I don't know how to make a short cut to click on & then voila!


----------



## GenomicsGirl (Jan 25, 2004)

It's so fun to look at all these moms and babies


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mama2kyla_
*ok ... everyone sucked me in







lol... great pictures!

Me & DH on our wedding day 4/2000

The whole family around XMAS 2001 - But I pretty much look the same, LOL. Dh and kyla don't but I do









kyla now*
Tiffany where did you get married that place looks very Familiar to me!!!!!!


----------



## cat_astrophe (Sep 22, 2003)

Me and Jarod That was 2 years ago, but I look pretty much the same now but with slightly shorter hair.


----------



## GenomicsGirl (Jan 25, 2004)

cat - Jarod looks so much like you in that picture!


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

Me and my eldest dd Madeline
http://pic11.picturetrail.com/VOL376...7/44544969.jpg

I am 7 months pregnant in this picture...excuse the belly!

http://pic11.picturetrail.com/VOL376...7/44544966.jpg

hubbie and eldest dd
http://pic11.picturetrail.com/VOL376...7/40826297.jpg

Our newest(Caroline) in one of Carrie's Sugar Peas
http://pic11.picturetrail.com/VOL376...1/42594338.jpg


----------



## jfrank411 (Oct 6, 2003)

Here's a picture of me, dh and ds, taken today. . .
Our Picture


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Okay. Fine. DH just took this pic of me today. It's a joke, I was doing my supermodel pose, so don't think I'm trying to be all cool. LOL.
Click this link


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

oh lisa you are beautiful you silly girl!

Quote:

Tiffany where did you get married that place looks very Familiar to me!!!!!!
That was Clos Pepe Vineyards just north of Lompoc CA


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

Here we are:

http://www.amitymama.com/vb/attachme...&postid=835148


----------



## Staceyhsmom1 (May 7, 2002)

This is from October









me and my 2 kids


----------



## soccerchic21 (Jan 6, 2004)

Here is me pre marriage and baby

http://www.ofoto.com/PhotoView.jsp?&...7885403&page=1

Here is me and Riley when she was about 2 months old

http://www.ofoto.com/PhotoView.jsp?&...4670103&page=1


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

http://www.shutterfly.com/osi.jsp?i=...21b34792c445aa

There are 4 pics there of us.


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

Me and Jevin a few months ago.....
Us


----------



## wasatchmom (Jan 20, 2004)

when do proud mamas turn down the chance to show off their kids?!

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/car...bum?.dir=/ab56


----------



## megtell (Mar 18, 2003)

Me at 35 weeks along!

Megan and Mary


----------



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)

Here is me and Rainey when she was 6 weeks old- I will look for one that was newer! Also check my signature to see DP!!

http://us.f1.yahoofs.com/users/e7547...DjbHABAQ9RT63c


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

ooh, how fun!

http://www.growthspurts.com/drivee/i...6205522320.jpg

this is our fam. at xmas this year. you can just see julia's xmas hh


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

Okay, I realize I posted before, but I just updated our web site and there are great pictures of me, DS and DH right on the front page. Also, if you go in the gallery I uploaded a new pic of Aaron in his simply cloth AIO.


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

Double


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by kofduke_
*Okay, I realize I posted before, but I just updated our web site and there are great pictures of me, DS and DH right on the front page. Also, if you go in the gallery I uploaded a new pic of Aaron in his simply cloth AIO.







*
Holy cannoli! Is that Dick Vitale holding your baby? I almost thought he was wearing a Kentucky romper but I saw that big ugly UKE, which must surely be preceded by a P instead of a D. Everything else must have been dirty, huh?


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

Yeah, my dad just walked down courtside so DV could meet Aaron...I have no idea what gets into him sometimes.

Did you check out his Halloween pic in the gallery :LOL


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by kofduke_
*Yeah, my dad just walked down courtside so DV could meet Aaron...I have no idea what gets into him sometimes.

Did you check out his Halloween pic in the gallery :LOL*








Send me your address and I will send you some stuff from a real team.

I really shouldn't talk trash since the Cats are sucking bad this year.


----------



## onediaperinmama (Jan 9, 2002)

ROFL Trish!!!


----------



## mamaBlue (May 27, 2003)

K, here's me and the fam. We all look kinda thrashed. We were hiking up some cliffs in the misty rain of Kauai. Can you say FRIZZY CURLY HAIR? LOL! It was the only pic I already had saved on the puter!

http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/scr...&.dnm=13aa.jpg


----------



## penny31 (Jul 21, 2003)

Ofoto mamas (stacey31 and 15yrsbetweenboys come to mind), can you post your e-mail and password for your ofoto account? I can't see your pics (I keep getting page unavailable). I always post pics with ofoto and people here have been telling me the same thing. Grrr....









Also, how do you do a tiny url?

I will post a pic later.

XOXO


----------



## Twinmommy1120 (Aug 30, 2003)

Mine is in my sig I believe..these pics are so cute to see!

We could do a hot calendar..

The HOT women who use Cloth diapers.. LOL

Sam


----------



## LittleIslandMom (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm new here, but here are Owen and me at Christmas, he is in his supertrim Harleyz Pocketz!!

http://www.snapfish.com/slideshow/Al...781/t_=8600777

Having been lurking for months, I love seeing what everyone looks like finally.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

wasatchmom, littleislandmom, and others--your links don't work!







Everyone should double check agian that their links work because it's ever so disappointing to miss out on pix!


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Twinmommy1120_
*Mine is in my sig I believe..these pics are so cute to see!

We could do a hot calendar..

The HOT women who use Cloth diapers.. LOL

Sam*
Hey!!! I have an idea!! What about a calendar with our CD'ed BABIES in it...wearing all different types of diapers...a few pics for each month.....all the WAHM info on the back cover....AND...all proceeds go to some amazing MDC charity?????

What do you think girls?????

he he he...we can even enter stocking days on it!


----------



## penny31 (Jul 21, 2003)

Good idea Stacey! I am still waiting to see your ofoto pics, I can't get in!!! Shannon's too.

Here is my family picture.. It is from like 8 months ago - I take most of the pictures and so there aren't too many with me in them







.

If you can't get in, go to http://www.ofoto.com and sign in with [email protected], password woolrich.

XOXO


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

It's a few years old, but here I am. Or I guess I should say, here *we* are, as it's a family shot from my sister's wedding.


----------



## 1moremakes4 (Jan 29, 2004)

Here is a picture of myself, my husband and our daughter, taken at her 2nd Birthday Party in June.

http://images.snapfish.com/337%3C578...73862%3Anu0mrj


----------



## 1moremakes4 (Jan 29, 2004)

Trying again ...
http://images.snapfish.com/337%3C578%3B23232%7Ffp8%3Enu%3D3238%3E43%3A%3E%3B5 %3A%3Ewsnrcg%3D32324%3B473862%3Anu0mrj


----------



## penny31 (Jul 21, 2003)

Anyone else?

XOXO


----------



## Bladestar5 (Jan 5, 2003)

I don't have a digital camera. I could scan my face, but it would be kinda squished:LOL

I am thinner than the last picture that I posted, that's for darned sure!

Blondish, green eyes, round face, 5'5", size 6 or something near there.
I have been described as cute.







: No Angelina Jolie type here.







:LOL


----------



## rkimb74 (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi, just wanted to join the fun after seeing all of your cute pictures!

Olivia and I


----------



## LittleIslandMom (Feb 2, 2004)

Okay, sorry, trying again... Snapfish doesn't seem to want to work for me, so going back to Yahoo...

Here we are

If this doesn't work, try:
Here's the album

I hope it works this time!


----------



## marieangela (Apr 15, 2003)

Um...Let's see if this works. The picture is from Halloween, but it's the most recent one I could come up with.

http://tinyurl.com/268x4

Wait, this is more recent.

http://tinyurl.com/3bwrb


----------



## engineer_mama (Aug 23, 2002)

I just updated the one in my sig







Plus you get to see my dh in the other pic too


----------



## Petitlapin (Oct 2, 2003)

I just got my dh to take a pic of us today

http://www.nucite.com/host/is.php?i=...ekidsandme.jpg


----------



## Bladestar5 (Jan 5, 2003)

OT- I have family in Sterling, Mass!!!


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

The ol' *gray mare* ... she ain't what she used to be ...


----------



## thundersweet (Feb 28, 2003)

I have not posted in a while (used to be here 24 hours a day. lol) but as soon as I find out what I am having and can start buying diapers again I will be back!! My picture is in my siggy. More in "our family photos" below too. Needs major updating though.


----------



## plum (Mar 7, 2003)

:LOL heather you made me laugh out loud.

so many gorgeous mamas! some of you look nothing like i imagined. i think it's the names; some of you have the same names as my sisters.

here's me with dd when she was about two days old. i looked (and felt) shell-shocked:

http://min.midco.net/scout_james/jamie%20and%20baby.jpg

and here we are when she was about a month old:

http://min.midco.net/scout_james/19s...k/img00009.jpg

we're getting a new camera this week







so maybe new pics soon.


----------

